# This is Absurd! I need Professional help!



## pignit (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't usually do this but I'm having so much fun with this thing. I call it a thing because I haven't named it yet. I was inspired by Rons meatloaf thing he did. Maybe this is all Rons fault. I usually wait until I have a smoke completed before I start posting. I'm not a tease usually. But.... I had to post this.... thing. It's a cross between a meatloaf... a fatty.... a bacon cheeseburger..... and a moinker. 

I used my meatball recipe along with some spicy hot sausage. Yes.... there are actually three layers to this thing. I think the pictures are self explainatory. The filling is simple.... a pound and a half of bacon with onions and sharp cheddar cheese surrounded by 4 and a half pounds of hamburger and sausage wrapped in a pound of bacon. I generously threw on some of Reds homemade rub and dropped a couple more onions on the top. My only concern is blowin this baby out. If there is a crack I'm gonna have a pan full of cheese in my smoker. 

Ok... here are the pictures.... she is smoking as I type... I'll let you all know how it turns out..... Red says I need professional help. I think I'm kinda like Columbus... discovering new and exciting places to go that I've never been before...... 



























































I cooked up 40 ATBz so I could munch on em while I wait for this monster to cook.... The plan... do the moinker thing... about 45 minutes from being done.... lather it up with sauce.... let it get nice and sticky.









*Stay tuned!*


----------



## loweyj (Apr 28, 2009)

Looking totally awesome pignit... Can't wait to see more eye candy!


----------



## moltenone (Apr 28, 2009)

that's going to be good.


Mark


----------



## ronp (Apr 28, 2009)

I got big shoulders and can take the blame and relieve you of the guilt.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Happy now?


----------



## kingudaroad (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## pineywoods (Apr 29, 2009)

OH MY thats looks like a good start to something great!!!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Now that's going to be a meal.  Looks great.  Even better start with the ABT's.  Nice


----------



## pignit (Apr 29, 2009)

You made me laugh out loud. Bravo!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh man, you're onto something really special there.  Red is one lucky gal!  You're getting points from me blowout or not.  I'll be patiently waiting the results.  Move this to the top of my must try list.


----------



## pignit (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok..... just hit 130 so I opened up the box and lathered this thing up with sauce. So far so good. Little run off.... to be expected. No major cracks in the foundation.








*MES WINDOW CAM*


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 29, 2009)

Lookin good.  Especially like the Window cam!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 29, 2009)

Window cam.  I love it!  That's what somebody needs...a webcam so we can all watch the TBS.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 29, 2009)

that is awesome looking

if you wouldnt mind sharing exact amounts because the way it looks i wouldnt change anything when i make it...


----------



## pignit (Apr 29, 2009)

Here it is fresh out of the smoker. 4 pounds of hamburger, 1/2 pound of sausage, 1.5 pounds of fried bacon on the inside..... 4 cups of sharp cheddar.... one whole onion...... another pound of bacon to wrap it. Whew! 

Introducing.......................................  .........


*The Big Moink Daddy Fatty!*
*The Macdaddy of all Moinkers!*
*BMDF*










Let it cool for about 15 minutes and started slicin!









I could be wrong but....... isn't that a smoke ring? Hmmmmmmm....... Electric smoker......... hmmmmmmm...... I didn't think it was possible.... hmmmmmmm!









The onions were raw when I put them in. They were perfect with just a little crunch. I really think keeping it simple really added to the whole recipe.


All plated up with a mess of zuchini, skin on mashed potatoes with a little homemade brown gravy mixed in, green been casserole, fried cabbage and hot bread out of the oven. This thing was awesome... or should I say Shweeeeeet!









I'm already thinkin about leftovers. This was fun!


----------



## pignit (Apr 29, 2009)

Meatball Recipe
*1 lb. Hamburger*
*2 cups bread crumbs.*
I use white bread and just rub it together in my hands to make my bread crumbs. Little extra doesn’t hurt. It actually soaks up more of the sauce.
*½ tsp. Black Pepper*
*3 tablespoons of fresh minced onion*
*½ teaspoon of horseradish*
*3 drops of Tabasco*
*2 eggs*

I use this recipe for the moinkers I make. On the BMDF I left out the onions in the mix because I put the onions in the middle with the bacon and the onion. I also cut down a little on the bread crumbs for the BMDF. I like to use the chipotle Tabasco.

I honestly wouldn't do anything different. Sauce on the side is really good and it's important to sauce it up an hour or so before it's done so it gets really sticky. 

Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 29, 2009)

That looks fantastic awesome job


----------



## ronp (Apr 29, 2009)

That is more than AWSOME It is SPECTACULAR. I would give you triple points if I could.


----------



## mikey (Apr 29, 2009)

"I could be wrong but.......isn't that a smoke ring? Hmmmmmmm....... Electric smoker ....... Hmmmmmmm ...... I didn't think it was possible .... Hmmmmmmm!"

Another myth busted!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looks awesome, Dave!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 29, 2009)

Dave, that's a work of art!! I think you shoulda bronzed that baby! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Nice job!


----------



## loweyj (Apr 29, 2009)

Congrats on a job well done! Most excellent q-view. That looks so tasty, wish I was there to help you woof it down!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 29, 2009)

It's 8:30 in the morning here and I'm craving meat for breakfast. Must be a compliment to the chef.

Make sure you post this up on the fattie page too.


----------



## wutang (Apr 29, 2009)

That is great. I have stuffed fatties inside each other but haven't thought of making a 4 story fattie building. That is beautiful.


----------



## pignit (Apr 29, 2009)

We ate half of it and mounted the other half.


----------



## grothe (Apr 29, 2009)

What in the heck were you thinking????
Dude you need help.................eatin that thing!!!!!!
That looks absolutely awesome........a real beauty!








Heck of a job Dave!!!


----------



## alx (Apr 29, 2009)

Real nice and a sight to behold.Thanks for Q-view.


----------



## pignit (Apr 29, 2009)

I just had me a slice of this thing for lunch warmed up in a pan and it is even better today than it was last night. Sometimes the novelty of huge takes away from something actually tasting great but this thing really is awesome. The meatball recipe for the hamburger is really tasteeeee and it also makes really good moinkers. That's what got me goin in this direction. Moinkers rule.


----------



## rivet (Apr 29, 2009)

That's worthy!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What a piece of art, Sir. That is some kind of meal you put together~ 

BIG TIME  POINTS.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 4, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this thing...!!!
Well, long done and over with, great job and I am happy to bump this beautiful beast back up for anyone else who may have missed out.


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 4, 2009)

Uuuuuuugggggghhhhhhhhhhh man!!!! That is SICK!!!! Wow, thanks for posting!!!







Best,
Trout


----------



## bman62526 (Jun 4, 2009)

Holy sheet, yeah!  WOW!  I am impressed, like a waffle...dammers!


----------



## pignit (Jun 4, 2009)

Thing about this thing was..... it wasn't just good..... it was good for a week!


----------



## erain (Jun 4, 2009)

dooode!!! not only are you sick and beyond any conventional treatment... that fatty structure is as sick as anything i seen built by OCC!!! you may as well forgoe any thoughts of a cure( crap what did i start here... one a these cured??? ) but struggle through life with your "disability". i beieve you are well past intervention state. ;-)

that certainly is a shweeeet thang u created there and sure we will see takeoffs on it from here on out. super job Dave!!! points from me bud!!!


----------



## acs55812 (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok---in the middle I see cheese and onions, but it looks like something else there too---what is it?

Is there a recipe for this fantastic looking concoction?


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 3, 2010)

You sir.................................are an artist!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 3, 2010)

That is awesome Dave...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 3, 2010)

Talk about a blast from the past. Now this should be the start of a DECADE in review for sure. If the guys would agree and I will help or do it go thou some of the best from the past and post the "Best of The Decade" from SMF. Now that thing is a work of art for sure there Dave. You should stand proud of that creature. The Great Moink Daddy Fatty.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nwdave (Jan 3, 2010)

Man, I know I can't create that beast until after my annual physical, otherwise my doctor is going to triple the strength of my med's.


----------



## pignit (Jan 3, 2010)

There was a pound and a half of bacon inside... cooked bacon. The recipe is on page 2 of the thread.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 4, 2010)

Pignit, I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one that is interested in your masterpiece.  LOL.  I've made several of these with different fillings since you first posted it and they all turn out really tasty.  I nominate Pignit to send this in to tulsajeff for the recipe book. 
--ray--


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 4, 2010)

I love it when a great recipie like this gets resurrected from the basement of the SMF.  Still a great post!


----------



## gnubee (Jan 4, 2010)

Lets see if I got this right...... you ate all those awesome looking ABT's and then you made this Giant mother of all fatties? 

Red is right You do need help. Several of us, myself included are willing to step in and help ...... help eat it that is. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










:PDT_Armataz  _01_37:


----------



## chainsaw (Jan 4, 2010)

PignIt-this truly inspirational, and kudos to you Ron as well-I wish I had many folks to create this much food for!


----------



## meateater (Jan 5, 2010)

Man thats a 10 on my drool meter! Gonna have to try that this weekend.


----------



## pignit (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the renewed interest in this thread and this smoke. It really was excellent. Now you all have me wanting to smoke another one. 
Thanks! Thanks! Thanks!


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 5, 2010)

BRAVO!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 7, 2010)

3 drops of Tabasco???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sorry Pign- that surely ain't going to do it for me. Anything that needs or calls for a splash o' heat and I pull out the Srirachia sauce and lot of it.  

That is a wonderful creation, BTW!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 7, 2010)

How in the heck did I miss this one for so long - All I can say is WOW 
This one goes on my to do list - Incredible


----------



## meateater (Jan 7, 2010)

Quit playing with teflon and you would have smelled it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just kidding!


----------



## pignit (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks! 
I usually just start shakin the bottle of heat till it seems right. This meatball recipe is a family recipe we have been making meatballs with for years at Christmas. Use it for moinkers too.


----------



## carnuba (Jan 7, 2010)

it's a heart attack waiting to happen











send me some


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 7, 2010)

Pignit, what did I pm ya a while back bout this.  I was hooked the first time I saw/tried it.  This is like a fatty, just turn it into a meal in itself with whatever your taste buds tell ya will work.  Now you're going to have the net guys in white coats coming after all of us. 







Anyone remember that song? Their coming to take me away haha to the funny farm where life is beautiful all the time...

U the man Pignit.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




--ray--


----------



## reds (Feb 24, 2010)

I am new to the forum and relatively new to smoking. I want to try to make this luscious beast this weekend. How long did you smoke it and at what temp?


----------



## pignit (Feb 24, 2010)

Run the smoker between 225 and 250 keepin it on the upper side. When internal hits 140 pull it out and sauce it up, then take it on up to 160. It will take about 4 hours but go by your internal temp.


----------



## sweet chops bbq (Feb 24, 2010)

Piginit
I would agree with RED. You do need help...Help eating that huge whatchamacallit????? What time should we be there.LOL


----------



## badfrog (Feb 24, 2010)

Pignit...
Really??!! I mean REALLY??!! When I was young my parents drug me all over Europe to all the famous places and art museums and such; My mother told me that some day I would truly be able to appreciate art because of it...now I know what she meant.
Have you officially named it yet? I am just curious because it would be good to know so that I can tell my doctor what it is that is PLUGGING every artery in my body!!!! LOL

My almost vegetarian wife is not happy about this....


----------



## pignit (Feb 24, 2010)

*The Big Moink Daddy Fatty!*
*The Macdaddy of all Moinkers!*
*BMDF*


----------

